# Story 3



## Hailee's Herd

Just starting up a new one here. Continue with story 2 as well. 

One day, when I was going out to feed the goats,...


----------



## toth boer goats

I had a weird feeling that someone was watching me.............


----------



## Hailee's Herd

It was very dark and dreary out and it looked as if it was going to rain out any second.


----------



## toth boer goats

all of a sudden......................... I heard an unusual sound ..............


----------



## Hailee's Herd

It was almost like a groaning, moaning sound coming from the woods.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my............do I dare to ...........go see ?..................


----------



## Hailee's Herd

I decided that I would go and see. So, I walked towards the woods very slowly and cautiously, expecting at any moment something to jump out and scare me to death.


----------



## toth boer goats

I told myself..........wait a minute I am all alone.........maybe I should go back and call for help...


----------



## Hailee's Herd

But I decided that it was too late to go back for help; I was already in the woods and I had to figure out what that noise was.


----------



## toth boer goats

the moaning is getting closer...............I said...................Hello?????


----------



## Hailee's Herd

Next I heard an extremely loud moan. It was so loud it shook the ground from which I stood.


----------



## toth boer goats

hello..........................anybody there?........


----------



## Hailee's Herd

No one responded, so I kept walking forward, when all of a sudden...


----------



## toth boer goats

I slipped and fell ......................barely grabbing a branch.. on the side of the mountain......I was trying to pull myself up.................when......


----------



## PiccoloGoat

a big crazy mountain goat with huge horns grunted and snorted on my face.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my..........was it you all this time........making those noises..............I need to get out of here...........HELP................somebody HELP..............


----------



## PiccoloGoat

he just farted in your face. So you grab his horn and he lifts you up


----------



## toth boer goats

blank..LOL


----------



## toth boer goats

So........ I got past his smelly assets ...and he pulled me ..........to safety....................


----------



## toth boer goats

bump


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Then he kicked me and ran away


----------



## toth boer goats

I thought .........what in the world? He helps me and then kicks me?...........


----------



## PiccoloGoat

The goat Maahhed and said. You pulled my horn why wouldnt I kick you?!


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh ...I am so sorry.... but I had to get out of there......


----------



## creaturesall

but, by now it was terribly dark out and it had begun to snow . . .


----------



## toth boer goats

I must try to find my way back .............


----------



## creaturesall

perhaps if I follow this trail . . .


----------



## toth boer goats

If I can see it......


----------



## creaturesall

My eyes adjust to the low light and I press forward. But the snow has made the trail horribly slippery and . . .


----------



## toth boer goats

I fell...right on my keester.......ouch......I think I broke my.......


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Ankle! Now how will I walk?


----------



## toth boer goats

suddenly...I heard a noise ....as if something or someone was moving around......


----------



## creaturesall

in my backpack! YOIKS! How did a ...


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Rabbit get in there?!


----------



## creaturesall

It must have happened when I stopped to . . .


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Eat some grass. I have a secret obsession...


----------



## creaturesall

and eating grass is the only one I dare share with my reading public. Here I am, lost on a mountain top, a rabbit trapped in my backpack, and all I can think about is where I can get my next nibble of brome grass. I am soooo hungry I could eat a . . .


----------



## Amos

giant castor bean plant! Maybe I should name this cute fluffy bunny!


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Ok I think I'll call him.. Puff 
The Bunny roared at him and said I need a better name than THAT :veryangry:


----------



## creaturesall

something terrifying like, Trevor! or Floyd... yah, that's it, my name is "Floyd the Terrible" . . . 
now get me outta this bag before I am forced to . . .


----------



## Amos

Snap your back and roast your intestines over an open [email protected]!


----------



## creaturesall

Just messin' with ya, Bucko!", :wink: Floyd replied. What say you & I . . .


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Have a nice game of catch?


----------



## Amos

go find a nice patch of glass and have a feast! Or did you want to find your way home instead?


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Grass  Lets eat grass
Rabbit: Sorry I eat Meat.. I'm not a FREAK like you!


----------



## toth boer goats

But .....rabbits don't usually eat..meat..??.hey wait ...what are you really...your not a rabbit...


----------



## creaturesall

You're nuthin' but a long-eared, buck-toothed house cat :veryangry: ! Why I oughta . . .


----------



## toth boer goats

punch ya...right in the.........................eye....


----------



## creaturesall

ear, nose and throat! If I wasn't a Dr I'd do it,too! Now, I'm gonna close my eyes & count to 10. By the time I open them you'd better be. . .


----------



## toth boer goats

...gone....or I will freeze here......what would you do .....if you cannot torment me anymore .. I will be a moment frozen in time...........one....two........


----------



## PiccoloGoat

5


----------



## creaturesall

OK . . . let me make this easy for you . . . I'm gonna close my eyes and count to 2 and when I open them I expect to see . . .


----------



## toth boer goats

> 5 Alyssa so funny girl.. :ROFL:


me .....at home in front of a warm fireplace wrapped in a blanket sipping warm tea....with nothing broken.............oh man............... I am delirious now....I must focus........


----------



## creaturesall

Now ,now . . there's no reason fo' cussing! Best you settle down and think peaceful thoughts. After all, 'tis the season to . . .


----------



## toth boer goats

be freezing.......................OK ...what number was I on ????......


----------



## creaturesall

I decided I best forget all about counting and just head on home. Sadly, I also forgot to open my eyes and before I knew what hit me, a . . .


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Frisbee! I looked in the mirror and there was a huge purple line on my forehead. Now I remember...


----------



## toth boer goats

I had a flashlight.... in my back pack...but I had no idea... how I seen my forehead in the dark...


----------



## PiccoloGoat

(I had a pocket mirror :roll: )
lol


----------



## toth boer goats

:doh: ...man....I'm losin my mind ...I better just concentrate.... on how to get out of here..............


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Maybe I should climb a Tree and use my flashlight to see where i am...


----------



## creaturesall

Although I shouldn't need a flashlight to inform me that I'm in a tree. I'll use my TrailBlazer's training and make a home made compass from . . .


----------



## toth boer goats

Hey wait a minute.....I think I already have a compass ........in my backpack...LOL


----------



## creaturesall

Oh DARN! That's not a compass, it's a . . .


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Thermometer, and it says its 5 degrees celcius here!


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my ....I'm gonna die....I'm so cold....


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Then all of a sudden a giant beaver comes along and says...


----------



## toth boer goats

you know .......there's a cure for you to stop all the teeth chatter and shivering.....


----------



## sparks879

Wait a minute...Beavers cant talk....i must be dilusional from the cold....


----------



## toth boer goats

Ok .....I need to really think ...........before I turn into a frozen statue..... :help:


----------



## sparks879

campfire! maybe then i can see better too....


----------



## Gumtree

hmm i wonder do i have any matches :roll:


----------



## toth boer goats

I 'll check in my back pack....hmm....wow better yet....I have a lighter......


----------



## Gumtree

now for some dry wood or paper...wait .... is that the Sun over there?


----------



## toth boer goats

maybe... I'll go... in the direction of the Sun....... and see .......if it is warmer.....


----------



## sparks879

So i start hiking in the direction of the light. Suddently to the right of me i hear crashing bushes and pounding hooves....


----------



## toth boer goats

I was thinking to myself ...now ......what can that be?......


----------



## Gumtree

jingo's it's my best doe goat....!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh Jingo's....you scared me..................wait ...what is that?..........


----------



## sparks879

tied to jingo's collar, is a piece of paper. I unroll it to see what it says....


----------



## Gumtree

it says "would you please mind shifting....you are sitting on my back door step..and i can't get out"


----------



## toth boer goats

Now ....what does that mean....maybe it is a clue to some treasure...?


----------



## sparks879

BY now the sun is over the horizon. So what noe Jungoes? We're all alone out here in the woods and i have this odd pice of paper that means nothing to me. 
I look at Jingoes and there above her head painted on a tree is a bright orange arrow....


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow....maybe I should go that direction...it could take me in the right direction....but yet....it may take me in the wrong one to.....what do I do?....................... :scratch:


----------



## Gumtree

i know I'll chase jingo's and perhaps she'll lead me home


----------



## AlaskaBoers

but.. being only a goat- jingo had no sense of direction. How could she lead a person stranded on the side of a mountain back to safety?...then she noticed little words underneath the arrow...


----------



## toth boer goats

looking under the arrow....I start to read..... "count 10 steps...then go.. 2 steps right......


----------



## Native87

.... then look down.


----------



## toth boer goats

I started the count of 10 steps....1...2....3....4.....5....6.....7....8....9.....10....

Ok ...now 2 steps right....1....2...... look down....... :shocked:


----------



## Gumtree

and there is a track...and it has a sign pointing east and saying...


----------



## nancy d

The bear went east, you better head west.


----------



## toth boer goats

Ok ....heading west.....wow am I ever going to get somewhere??? :scratch: onder: maybe I should try yelling for help........HELP~! ....CAN SOMEBODY HEAR ME.............................?


----------



## greatcashmeres

Yes down here on the ground, you're stepping on my shirt and I can't get up!...


----------



## toth boer goats

Holy cow....... I am sorry about that ...but what are you doing there....? :scratch:


----------



## greatcashmeres

I'm an old man, and I needed a nap. No more questions now, help me up first, and maybe I can help you.


----------



## Native87

After struggling to get off the ground the little old man dusted him self off and said, " I think the real question is what are you doing way out here?"


----------



## toth boer goats

I had a reason ...but now I forgot ...now that I am lost....can you help me find civilization?


----------



## Native87

"Well I can't take you to big people like yourself and I am not very welcome in my village because I made the community leader mad but, I may just have to swallow my pride and take you to our leader and see what he suggests. I really am not sure if I can trust you but I will do what I can to help."


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh.. that will be wonderful... :greengrin: ....at least... it is better than staying out here in the middle of nowhere..... OK let's go..............


----------



## Native87

She began walking making sure she didn't accidently step on the little old man. Then she realized......


----------



## Gumtree

that she was heading east.....and


----------



## toth boer goats

THE BEAR...................................~!!!!! :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## Native87

Slowly the old man turned around and put his hand in the air.......


----------



## toth boer goats

now ...what did you do that for?....just as she said that...the Bear...starts charging.....................


----------



## Native87

the old man said, " This is why." STOP he screamed.


----------



## Young Goat Farmer

So they both stopped and the bear just ran right past them


----------



## farmgirl1

When a gigantic snake began to come out of a tree a few feet away


----------



## Gumtree

eeekkk...what nexts she thinks...but the little old man suddenly


----------



## farmgirl1

...did a few cartwheels, somersaults, and flips and ran away all in a few seconds.


----------



## toth boer goats

Yikes !! .......I'm not going back there..it freaked me silly... :crazy: ....... :shocked:


----------

